# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van der Wilk (Alkmaar)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van der Wilk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Bergerhoef, Alkmaar

Adres: Hobbemalaan 1, Alkmaar

Website: www.bergerhoef.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van der Wilk*

----------

